# First handgun, cant decide, please help!



## Sigobachewy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I have finally decided to buy a handgun for self defense/concealed carry. I want a lifetime warranty, which both of these manufacturers have. I want accuracy. I want reliability. I want easy to clean. Now, here is my problem, I can't decide between these two models, everything I have read on both of them is golden. Can any of you please throw out your opinion and pros/cons? Thank you.

Taurus 24/7 Pro .40cal in duotone ($400)
http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=630&category=Pistol&toggle=tp&breadcrumbseries=247

Springfield XD Sub-Compact .40cal 3" in OD Green ($550)
http://www.springfield-armory.com/xd.php?version=68


----------



## poolshark (Oct 24, 2008)

I have had a Taurus 24/7 and a XDm9. The 24/7 had a comfortable grip but would go into double action after failing to fire on the first trigger pull on several occations. The XD never had any issues, only too large for my hand. I have also used a XD 40cal. and had no issues. I'd recommend the XD.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The XD has a better overall reputation for reliability, and for better customer service if something goes wrong. Taurus' reputation for CS is overall not very good.

The 24/7 is actually a pretty decent pistol for the price, but it's still not in the same league as the XD. If you just wanted a range or fun gun, I would say get the Taurus and spend the extra money on ammo. However, since you might one day need to bet your life on the pistol, I would say get the XD.

Or a Glock.

Or an M&P.....

:mrgreen:


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Can't give an opinion on which I think is better becuase I have never fired a 24/7. I do, however, own a XD45 and with over 600 rounds through it, there has not been a single issue. Goes bang every time! and quite accurate too


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Springfield is the better built, more tested of the choices you listed. I don't own either of those weapons but have used them both on several occasions. Taurus is building a better weapon these days butthey still have pretty rough reviews dealing with their customer service dept. Springfield has a better reputation in this area.

Either one would make for a pretty good weapon. It will fall back on what fits you best(Your Hand) and what you are comfortable dealing with. If it was me I'l go with the Springer.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

XD, or Glock, or have you checked out any Sigs?


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I would personally go with the xd over the taurus, but I would not go with the OD green....just MO


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

XD over the taurus
have you checked the glock 27?


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd go to a local range and rent a few name brands to see how they feel. For home defense I prefer .40 and .45 (plus my Mossy). For carry I prefer 9 millimeter or 38 +p. 

You can't go wrong with a Sigsauer, Glock, Smith & Wesson, Springfield (the XD .45 tactical is a great home defense gun. Carries 14 rounds). You can't go wrong with a Beretta or CZ, either. I don't know of any gun that outlives the Sig, is easier to clean or maintain and has a lifetime warranty like Sigsauer.Glock and Beretta are less expensive than a Sig, but I think they will live as long as you will. Ergonomics on these guns are good for handling recoil. Try some revolvers, too. I like the Smith 686 7 shot. The trigger on that gun is terrific.

Higher calibers will have more muzzle flip and longer return to target than say 9 millimeter. All are good. The trade off is magazine capacity to power. 

Keep in mind, however, that you might get addicted to guns and in a few years you might own more than one.

Enjoy the process of finding, buying and shooting. Good luck.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

oldphart said:


> I'd go to a local range and rent a few name brands to see how they feel. For home defense I prefer .40 and .45 (plus my Mossy). For carry I prefer 9 millimeter or 38 +p.
> 
> You can't go wrong with a Sigsauer, Glock, Smith & Wesson, Springfield (the XD .45 tactical is a great home defense gun. Carries 14 rounds). You can't go wrong with a Beretta or CZ, either. I don't know of any gun that outlives the Sig, is easier to clean or maintain and has a lifetime warranty like Sigsauer.Glock and Beretta are less expensive than a Sig, but I think they will live as long as you will. Ergonomics on these guns are good for handling recoil. Try some revolvers, too. I like the Smith 686 7 shot. The trigger on that gun is terrific.
> 
> ...





PhilR. said:


> The XD has a better overall reputation for reliability, and for better customer service if something goes wrong. Taurus' reputation for CS is overall not very good.
> 
> The 24/7 is actually a pretty decent pistol for the price, but it's still not in the same league as the XD. If you just wanted a range or fun gun, I would say get the Taurus and spend the extra money on ammo. However, since you might one day need to bet your life on the pistol, I would say get the XD.
> 
> ...


I agree. Taurus has a very bad rep for customer service. I've heard horror stories.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Springfield hands down.


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a XD 9mm 4in barral 2 ton, I rented alot of gun at the range before getting the XD 9.

I shot the XD 40 and XD 45 both are great guns but can shoot the 9mm better.Its better
to hit a BG with a 9mm then miss with a 40 or 45.Rent alot of gun to see what You like and
can shoot well.


----------



## JolietJake (Aug 31, 2009)

Before buying an M&P, I called Taurus customer service with some questions on their 24/7 handgun and experiencing it first hand swayed me from anything from Taurus.

Springfield XD or the Baretta PX4 Storm.

Not bashing their product at all. Taurus might make a nice reliable cost friendly autoloader but their customer service is lacking.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have heard every Taurus owners who has experianced a problem about the ir complete lack of customer service. It worries me.

RCG


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

As stated above,hands down the XD over the Taurus. Taurus generally does rate highly in most peoples eyes sepecially durability. As far as maintaining your gun. Keep it clean and you shouldnt have any problems. As far as repairs you should learn to replace parts.Especially the ones that do break are easy to replace. That being said Lifetime Warranty on guns are really a moot point for me... 

Now these next comments are IMHO!As far as Springfield goes in the subcompacts. The XD subs are a nice weapon i this size.I will say this though.If your going with a XDSC i would stay with 9mm as the 40 in a XD introduces more flip in the gun compared to the other brands.The XD's promote more safty features and the only subcompact that has a tactical rail(H&K does but they need a special adapter). To me the H&K P2000K stands out the most and the Glock in a close 2nd.Even though the Glock would have more value since its few hundred dollars less. While H&Ks are more accurrate,and they will be just enough with the factory extension to not make it not too much bigger but easier to control. Glocks are going to be the smallest but they have a 2 finger grip.Although you can get many after market extensions.Along with a more agressive price than H&Ks.

Hope this helped....


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Get the Springfield.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

From the 2 choices given, I'd definitely go with the XD, I've got one and love it. Probably my most accurate plinking handgun. I can't say much in regards to the Taurus, I've never cared for the looks of them. And they have done nothing to make me jump up and say "I want one of those!".


Another word I'd like to add is, shop that price around a bit on the XDc. I believe you could do better.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Neither, I think you should go with a 9mm. Glock 19. Better quality than both put together. Shoot a Glock 19 before you purchase either.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Im curious, why Olive?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

oldphart said:


> I agree. Taurus has a very bad rep for customer service. I've heard horror stories.


I could tell you some of mine but there is not enough space to write them all down.
People are saying that Taurus has improved their quality and service in the last few years and there are many that are very happy with their Taurus guns. But with what I had happen with two brand new guns and the money lost in shipping to Taurus to get them fixed, the two and a half months combined that the guns were out, and the money lost when I sold the guns :anim_lol: (trying to be nice, I am still ticked about it all) back to the ffl, if some one gave me a Taurus I would sell it for what I could, or trade it for a used pea shooter.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a had a few people recommend Taurus to me. So I SHOULD steer clear?


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I was planning on getting the Taurus 709 Slim

I look at Taurus as Hyundai. They have a bad reputation from being crappy in the past.....but they are definitely getting better...... I've heard good and bad about Taurus' but same with every other manufacturer other than MAYBE Sig


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> I have a had a few people recommend Taurus to me. So I SHOULD steer clear?


If, like the OP, you want something to defend yourself or your loved ones (assuming you have them, of course), then I would recommend you look elsewhere. There are just too many other choices out there that have better reliability and customer service records.

OTOH, Taurus does make a decent handgun, and I think they make a perfectly adequate range/fun gun. I have a 24/7 Pro DS that has not had any kind of failures, and I enjoy shooting it. I do not use it as a defense gun.

I think the Hyundai analogy above is a good one. They make a decent car (and are a lot better than they used to be), but if I could have just one car, decent wouldn't be good enough. As a second car though, they would be fine. Same goes the the Taurus.....


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> If, like the OP, you want something to defend yourself or your loved ones (assuming you have them, of course), then I would recommend you look elsewhere. There are just too many other choices out there that have better reliability and customer service records.
> 
> OTOH, Taurus does make a decent handgun, and I think they make a perfectly adequate range/fun gun. I have a 24/7 Pro DS that has not had any kind of failures, and I enjoy shooting it. I do not use it as a defense gun.
> 
> I think the Hyundai analogy above is a good one. They make a decent car (and are a lot better than they used to be), but if I could have just one car, decent wouldn't be good enough. As a second car though, they would be fine. Same goes the the Taurus.....


Alright! Taurus is gone then Thanks for your help!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rys2k8Altima said:


> I have a had a few people recommend Taurus to me. So I SHOULD steer clear?


I would look at a used Glock or XD, Bersa even a HiPoint before I bought a Taurus.
They may be much better now, than back when. But once burned by the company's lacking QC and standards, I will never buy again.


----------

